

iPhone 6 – Apple’s Strategic Opportunity - ghosh
http://blog.starpointllp.com/blog/?p=3855

======
taylodl
Finally a post not all gushing about hardware, which the author points out has
been commoditized and the supposed iPhone 6 released tomorrow won't have the
best of anything in the hardware department. But it may be the best mobile
payment platform there is and upturn the entire commerce industry. Time will
tell, of course, meanwhile I enjoy reading viewpoints that aren't all gadget
focused.

